# 81' Dasher Diesel Wagon project.



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

1981 Dasher Diesel Wagon I picked up a few days ago from a friend, body is super straight and has great original paint. I couldn't get a good look at the underside until I got it back to the house and starting pulling the carpet and various interior trim out to take a look at the floor pans... just as I suspected there is alot of rust that had at one point in time been patched with roof shingles and tar! I can't bring myself to scrap this shell because the paint is great and the car has a lot of character. Once the syncro is out of the garage I'm propping this thing up on jackstands and start cutting the bad floor sections out. It was too dark out last night to get any good shots of the rot but lets just say the drivers side seat slider bracket came out with the seat itself. 

Project: 

Get it running! This is a known good running 1.6L so it shouldn't be a big deal to get it running, the previous owner gave up on the project even though there were only a few bits a pieces left to bolt on. Need to go over the brakes, mainly the rear drums because it was parked with the e-brake on and we ended up dragging the thing down the street with the Tacoma before it finally let go. Once I establish the pans can be fixed for sure the suspension will come off and I'll start sorting that mess out. I have a few sets of springs from various cars (audi 4000Q and Golf Mk2) I think I can make work. Probably just hammer this thing on the ground and run the stock 155 tires/ 13" wheels. 

Pictures:


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

Nice! Thanks for saving a Dasher! 

I spy factory A/C with the second condenser!


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

VW Fox said:


> Nice! Thanks for saving a Dasher!
> 
> I spy factory A/C with the second condenser!


 I'm going to give it my best shot! I figure there's enough Rabbits and such still around that I wouldn't feel bad about feeding one to the junkyard. A Dasher wagon with great original paint on the other hand I just don't have the heart to see crushed! I don't have the time or money to pour into this thing for a total resto but once its sound mechanically and there is a floor to bolt the seats into it should make for a cool around the town driver. Stay tuned for pics of the floor carnage!


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

The ole' syncro is almost out of the garage, I expect to put the dasher in its place next week and start tearing those floors out. Just swapped the engine from my brothers tired 4000Q to my quantum, has a mild P&P head and a cam although we have never been sure of the specs on it. Has a pretty lumpy idle ... sounds like a V8 in the first video! Here's some video of nasty running with no exhaust:



Here's one with the exhaust:


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Hurrah for another rescued Dasher! Thanks for doing it, awesome!


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

Got it in the garage earlier than expected.


----------



## rmolive (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice car !! Good lock for the project , waiting for new photos of progress....


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

Drained all the old diesel fuel out this weekend the started sorting out some wiring mess left over from the previous owner.

Need to make an alternator ground strap. Also not pictured is the alternator charging sign wire that was spliced in about four places. The wires were just twisted together and wrapped in electrical tape. Nice. 










Break in coolant temp sender wire. Fixed.










Repaired them with new spade terminals and shrink tubing. 










Hooked up the injection pump advance cable.










Not a whole lot of pictures as I was flying solo on the project last night. I finally got it to crank over after fiddling with the starter solenoid switched 12V wire. Seems someone had it on the wrong terminal at the starter solenoid. I'm guessing the same person didn't know that the glowplug heater wire needed to be hooked up to even think about running so I hooked that back up as well. I was happy to see the glowplug relay still worked after all these years! Need to replace the fuel lines as they are really soft and old and mount the intake manifold before I can see if it will fire. Parts will be ordered tomorrow and maybe I'll have some clack clack sounds to post tomorrow night! Stay tuned!


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

Parts!


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

Installed new fuel lines, fuel filter, oil and filter, air filter and primed the lines.... Hooked up the jumper cables to the Toyota ... Cranked for about a minute then it started and idled perfectly. Great end to this day!


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

Dasher moved under it's own power today. Brakes need to be addressed along with the suspension. Struts are gone!


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Fantastic! Still going strong, they made those engines to last and last


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

Uh oh... Quantum's first run to work this morning was cut short by a locked rear caliper slide pin.


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Bummer! At least it's something minor.

I keep the numbers of towing companies in my mobile phone  The joys of older cars eh?


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

It was my own fault, rushed the brake job and didn't have any high temp grease in the garage. 

I trapped a fox in the backyard!










Got this from the neighbor, apparently it started running bad some time ago and "nobody in town could fix it" I'm guessing they never checked base time because it was a tooth off! Fired right up after that was fixed. One owner car with only 94k on it.


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

Gonna have to throw in the towel on the Dasher project. My other long term project is my 1991 318is that is currently undergoing a V8/ 6 speed swap along with full body and paint work. At the moment it looks like my bodywork is going to go over my budget and can't justify having this many projects going on at the same time. I am selling it for what I have in it... $800. Car runs very well but I wouldn't trust the brakes/ suspension on a long drive. Clutch engages nicely and the trans goes through all four gears and reverse.

$800 gets you a great OG body/ paint Dasher that runs awesome. Just throw some floors in and drive it everyday!! Clean VA title.


----------



## that_vw_guy (Jul 23, 2006)

That thing looks cool as hell. Great starting point


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

enjoiincubus2 said:


> That thing looks cool as hell. Great starting point


I really wanted to keep going with it but I have too many projects all over the place. Picked up a clean QSW to swap all everything over from my rusty brown QSW. Also got a old 4runner I've been screwing around with and my brothers fox that needs a pile of work. Uugghh.


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

enjoiincubus2 said:


> That thing looks cool as hell. Great starting point


I really wanted to keep going with it but I have too many projects all over the place. Picked up a clean QSW to swap all everything over from my rusty brown QSW. Also got a old 4runner I've been screwing around with and my brothers fox that needs a pile of work. All these projects keep me busy while I wait for my e30 to get painted. Uugghh.


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

What part of VA?


----------

